# Ugh, this is just painful to see! So many pretty cars, so messed up!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://jalopnik.com/...d-a-lamborghini



> *Massive Japanese crash claims eight Ferraris, three Benzes, and a Lamborghini*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ferrari. F. 40. RIP


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My GOD a Lambo too!!!! I would shoot myself!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> A Prius that was in the right place at the wrong time.


Comedy gold !


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

Bloody prius they may be good for the environment but they cause crashes!


----------

